# Vossen Wheels B9 A5/S5/RS5 Official Thread



## Vossen Wheels (Mar 6, 2018)

*Vossen Hybrid Forged HF-2 Wheel | Audi S5 Sportback | Brushed Gloss Black *






The Vossen HF-2 Wheel, as seen on TAG Motorsport's 2018 Audi S5 Sportback and featuring the standard Brushed Gloss Black finish and our all-new super deep concave profile in the rear, deep profile in the front. This vehicle also features ABT Sportline modifications. 

19-24" Diameters and up to 12" widths, starting at $499 per wheel.

2018 Audi S5 Sportback
Brushed Gloss Black
20x10.5 Front (Deep)
20x10.5 Rear (Super Deep)

MORE INFO: http://vossenwheels.com/wheel/hf-2/ Full S5 Gallery Here


























































*Vossen Hybrid Forged HF-2 Wheel in Standard Finishes Below*

Available in 19, 20, 21, 22" diameters and a *new 24" size* with various widths available starting at $499 per wheel. The Hybrid Forged HF-2 is also now available in 2 standard colors and 9 optional solid finishes!


















































































http://vossenwheels.com/wheel/hf-2/

*Contact us at 305-463-778 | Email- [email protected] *
​


----------



## Vossen Wheels (Mar 6, 2018)

* 2018 Audi RS x Vossen Forged M-X2*

A quick shoot of this new RS5 on 20" Vossen Forged M-X2 Wheels! Click here to see the full galery. 


































Vossen Forged Wheels are Designed, Engineered & Manufactured in our TÜV Verified Factory in Miami

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=a-b06THbNyE

Click here to see more of the M-X2 Forged Wheel. 











Contact us-[email protected] | +1-305-463-7778

Or fill out this Contact Form to find a dealer near you.

​


----------

